

From a 2050 interview with Sarah Winston, former President of the United States - progga
http://people.csail.mit.edu/phw/interview.html

======
zzzeek
They use the <font> tag and lay things out inside of a single cell <table> in
2050 ? Who knew how wrong we were...

------
mvkel
Poorly written. I usually love reading "future vision" short stories, but I
couldn't get past the bad writing.

